# FINALLY! Nitrocellulose Custom Colours now in Canada!!!!!! all your nitro finishing needs.



## ferguson911 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi guys,

Well its finally here! I found a Canadian company who sells all your nitro finishing needs. Including custom builds, bodies and necks. And a full line of custom colours from fender and Gibson. They are brand new this year. Great Lakes Custom Colour. Contact them. Super fast shipping and communication. Reasonable shipping rates for Nitro. They're kind of like Canada's MJT but with options for people who want to build and finish themselves too! Great stuff. Will buy again

www.greatlakescustomcolour.com

[email protected]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

How about showing us a pic of the guitar you had finished?


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this! I've been looking for a Canadian supplier for ages.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Shawn B. said:


> Thanks for sharing this! I've been looking for a Canadian supplier for ages.


As long as he’s not actually the supplier we’re good. Hints of spam for a first post.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice to see some entrepreneurial spirit during the world wide pandemic apocalypse.


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

Holy crap this is going to be huge for me. Please post some pictures of the work done!


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

davetcan said:


> As long as he’s not actually the supplier we’re good. Hints of spam for a first post.











Seems legit


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Who cares if he’s the owner. You all know people here want this info.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

TimH said:


> Who cares if he’s the owner. You all know people here want this info.


Because if he's the owner he should be posting in the dealer section, along with all of the other small business owners. I agree it's a great service and something many here will take advantage of.


----------



## Bohred (Sep 17, 2020)

Any idea where the company is located?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Bohred said:


> Any idea where the company is located?


Looks like Sarnia according to FB and Reverb.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

$20 a spray can. Not bad considering Duplicolor acrylic lacquer is about $18 a can and the cans are small.


----------



## ferguson911 (Oct 23, 2020)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> View attachment 333273
> 
> Seems legit


Or I could have not shared what I stumbled upon and know people have been searching for for years. But you do you man.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

So many things I want to type .....

Off to a rocky start we are.
C


----------



## ferguson911 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hey guys , I'll post a picture of my finished guitar after it cures and is put together. My cousin actually messaged me with this website last week. I've been searching for this for years. So I figured id share with people who have been looking as well. I've read these forums for years. But you have to sign up to post.... So that's what I did.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ferguson911 said:


> Hey guys , I'll post a picture of my finished guitar after it cures and is put together. My cousin actually messaged me with this website last week. I've been searching for this for years. So I figured id share with people who have been looking as well. I've read these forums for years. But you have to sign up to post.... So that's what I did.


It's all good. If you knew how much spam we are inundated with you'd understand why we're a bit cautious.  Feel free to introduce yourself in the new members section.









New Member Introductions







www.guitarscanada.com





I look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## McGill (Aug 23, 2020)

ferguson911 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Well its finally here! I found a Canadian company who sells all your nitro finishing needs. Including custom builds, bodies and necks. And a full line of custom colours from fender and Gibson. They are brand new this year. Great Lakes Custom Colour. Contact them. Super fast shipping and communication. Reasonable shipping rates for Nitro. They're kind of like Canada's MJT but with options for people who want to build and finish themselves too! Great stuff. Will buy again
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Appreciate it.


----------



## michaelsegui (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks so much for letting us know. I’m just going to forward them my banking info so they can just drain my account right now! 😜

I’ve been waiting for this for YEARS!!!!

I used to have to ship re-ranch cans to my buddy in Kentucky and pick them up when I see him in June every year.


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

Great info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Need Butterscotch! Must have Butterscotch!

and TV Yellow would be nice too (or is it called TV white??)

Thank you


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I may send them a body. It's too cold to spray outside now.


----------



## ferguson911 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi guys! Just putting finishing touches up on the fiesta red tele. Product went on well and sanded well. Thinking of aging it a bit to see how that goes. What a great thin finish though! What do you guys think. Mint green or black white black guard. I'm having trouble deciding. Had a lot of fun doing this project. Thanks great lakes!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ferguson911 said:


> What do you guys think. Mint green or black white black guard.


I vote for mint green. 

Beautiful looking Tele! CONGRATS!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

ferguson911 said:


> Hi guys! Just putting finishing touches up on the fiesta red tele. Product went on well and sanded well. Thinking of aging it a bit to see how that goes. What a great thin finish though! What do you guys think. Mint green or black white black guard. I'm having trouble deciding. Had a lot of fun doing this project. Thanks great lakes!


Looks pretty good! A few questions.... How many cans did you use, and did you need primer first? Clear over the color? Thanks!


----------



## ferguson911 (Oct 23, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Looks pretty good! A few questions.... How many cans did you use, and did you need primer first? Clear over the color? Thanks!


I followed exactly what the website said to do. 1 can sealer, 1 can primer recommended(they say you dont need it but it helps with coverage of colour), 1 can colour, 3 cans clear coat. They recommend 3 cans of clear for building up for the wet sanding. It seemed to work great. Theres a bunch of info on spraying and what not on the website. Hope this helps.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

ferguson911 said:


> I followed exactly what the website said to do. 1 can sealer, 1 can primer recommended(they say you dont need it but it helps with coverage of colour), 1 can colour, 3 cans clear coat. They recommend 3 cans of clear for building up for the wet sanding. It seemed to work great. Theres a bunch of info on spraying and what not on the website. Hope this helps.


Thanks, that's what I was wondering about. 1 can colour is pretty good too.


----------



## ferguson911 (Oct 23, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Thanks, that's what I was wondering about. 1 can colour is pretty good too.


Yes. It got me three coats(not super heavy). And there was still a little left in the can. As long as you're not being wasteful with a bunch of overspray i cant see needing 2. Maybe if its your first project ever. But i have seen guys on youtube use 2 cans of colour. To each their own.


----------

